# Weird New Ati picture!



## powerup (Feb 9, 2006)

it shows the clocks. But you cant overclock   , hmm, why does it do that (W1zzard), like im lost lol


----------



## powerup (Feb 9, 2006)

New one:







So lost,

Thanks
*X800*


----------



## H82LUZ (Feb 16, 2006)

I`m dude it is because you have a Gforce 4 card installed  ,I can see the string in the second pic ......


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL yeah, I suggest buying an ATI card before using ATItool .


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 16, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> LOL yeah, I suggest buying an ATI card before using ATItool .



IT works great for geforce 6800 series too.  Pretty sure it works for the 7800 as well, but I havn't tried it for that.


----------



## powerup (Feb 22, 2006)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> IT works great for geforce 6800 series too.  Pretty sure it works for the 7800 as well, but I havn't tried it for that.


dude. are u werid?, it works with a 6600GT! get your facts right


----------



## infrared (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, keep you hair on powerup. Polaris wasn't arguing with you, simply saying it also works with those other nvidia cards as well.

It looks good, not sure why it's not working with your card though. Does temperature monitoring work? This is all stuff that w1zzard needs to know, so perhaps you should post a link to this thread in the atitool beta section. Personally i'd like to see the new ATITool logo inserted onto the older beta versions, like beta 10, my favourite... Where'd all the old beta versions go anyway, can't see em on the downloads 

Definatly looks nice though.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey thats the one I voted for YAY there was justice! Never saw it cuz I use Temp Monitoring LOL


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 22, 2006)

powerup said:
			
		

> dude. are u werid?, it works with a 6600GT! get your facts right



Well considering it overclocked my 6800 and I had absolutly no problems with it... YOU NEED TO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT................ weirdo


----------



## Dynamic (Feb 22, 2006)

Can we stop arguing and help the guy out here? Is the Geforce 4 supported by ATI TOOL? If Geforce 6 & 7 are, then why not 4?


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 22, 2006)

The geforce 4 is much older. I don't believe it supports all the technologies necessary to render the "cube" in ati tool.  Wizzard might add support later if he has time and there is enough demand, but you would have to ask him about it.  I think the only person that can help him is W1zzard.  

I wasn't arguing merely defending myself, but you're right I should have tried to help more.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 23, 2006)

Is suggest investing even $50 in a new video card.  Even a Radeon 9250 will do you better, and you will be able to overclock that.


----------



## infrared (Feb 23, 2006)

Overclocking the Geforce4 series is best done with the forceware coolbits registry unlock, to allow you to get to the clock frequencies under advanced display settings. Then use ATITool to load the card and scan for artifacts.

The card can only just manage the cube, my 64mb Geforce4 mx 420 can only do 22fps :lol

They overclock insanely well considering they have no active cooling. The one in the family dell overclocked brilliantly, from default of 240/332 to 340/411. The card plays NFS:MW fairly well, although not all the graphics options were available, i had it playing @ 1024x768, with all the settings available set to high, and it manages 25fps average.

I'm going to do some 3dmark03 on it soon, to see how much performance it's actually gaining.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Feb 24, 2006)

as u can see in my thread , ATITool does NOT support the TI series nvidia cards, use RivaTuner or Coolbits  i wish it would support it


----------



## powerup (Feb 25, 2006)

well I like this card, becuase it gets around 70 frames on ati tool on stock speed. it plays CSS find with 800x600 with AA 2x and AF 8x


----------

